# Lamb Chops- different styles of smoking



## guym (Apr 20, 2017)

I love lamb Chops(who doesn't?) the taste of the fat and the smell while it's been cooked... yummy

What your method of smoking?


I first marinate the ribs with a mix that i have invented:

  for 4 lb of lamb ribs
0.5 Cup of pomegranate concentrate
0.5 Cup of Date syrup.
11 oz of plums and pomegranate sauce
3 tsp salt








After 24 hours of marinating I place it in the smoker for 2-3 hours

And the result:







  


For more details check
http://cooking-and-adventures.com/2017/03/18/smoked-lamb-ribs/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2017)

Interesting combination of flavors. I've not worked with Date Syrup but sounds good. BTW...What the heck is Drinking Soda Powder?...JJ


----------



## guym (Apr 21, 2017)

My mistake :)- Baking Soda


----------

